# LouB's Custom Chapman 650B Rando



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2021)

If you could imagine the perfect bicycle. 
Kind of posting out of turn here, kinda off-topic, but Lou hasn't played on this forum for awhile, and not all of you guys make it to the What Bike Did You Ride Today? thread on the main forum page, where I posted these photos on Easter Sunday.








						What bike did you ride today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Stunning Easter weekend!  Klunker Evolution continues.  New parts include modern BMX crankset, 25t BMX sprocket and pedals.    Whew!  I pedal about twice as much as before, but now I can climb anything.  I may try a 28t next.  So fun to ride over everything I don’t dare on my classics.




					thecabe.com
				



So I'm reposting my photos here for your oohs and aahs.

Also pointing out about Lou, he owns a really trick Charell 700c rando, and many other great classic lightweights (Lenton, Tomassini, Gitane...).








						Charrel | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Here is a '78 Charrel I acquired recently (with the help of friends--thank you!)  Its beautifully built;  fillet braised internal cable routing, Paul Charrel's proprietary brakes  Simplex SLJ derailleurs, Mafac brake levers and tubular wheels. The front fork is striking with Charrels crown--but...




					thecabe.com
				




What made the day monumental was debut of Lou's custom 650B Chapman rando. The realization of Lou's 3-year dream, it all came from his mind and out through Brian Chapman's hands.




Lou picked the paint from the Alfa Romeo pallete, and the whole frame is chromed beneath



Brian built virtually everything, crank



brakes, racks



stem



Equipped with nice dyno hub and lighting



Sporting this amazing original TA bag Lou had stashed



Buttery big tires



very sharp and well-appointed


----------



## 1motime (Apr 13, 2021)

Gorgeous!  Alloy jewelry.  Well thought out and beautifully executed.  Makes one very envious


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 14, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2021)

That pump, echoing the seat stay, beautiful,  just beautiful!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 15, 2021)

plus the detail that the Lezyne pump received the same paint treatment as the handmade stem.
and yes, echo is the perfect description against the seatstay


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Apr 29, 2021)

Spectacular!


----------



## Coalfield (May 2, 2021)

Exquisite bike and build.
Brian Chapman update from website - wait list is long enough that (for the moment) he is not taking new orders.

Glad there are enough buyers of custom builds to keep Brian busy.   

If you have to wait for a new bike, better a Chapman (or many, many others) than a Trek/Spesh.


----------

